# La marsh redfish question



## jacack (Jan 3, 2011)

Guys, 

I have been wanting to get down to the hopedale area and chase redfish, i was planning to come down this month but its looking like i wont be able to make it. I want to know if january is still good? i know it will be cold but will the fishing still be good for the large bull reds? I have a east cape and will be fly fishing mostly.

thanks for any advice.

Jared


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jared,
There are plenty of bulls swimming around the marsh that will eat a fly in January. What you want to do is pay close attention to weather patterns when planning. This time of year we experience cold front after cold front bringing North winds and low water. If you can time it right on a calm day you will find plenty of fish. Good luck!


----------



## billfishguy17 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you can time your trip that would be great. I like May through Oct. But that's just me. Because we duck hunt Nov. to Jan.


----------

